# Old School Chevy Dually plow AND wing



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Posting this because 1) I like it, 2) My model of truck, 3) Something I always wanted to do but never got around to!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool video.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very nice, you've been holding out Derek.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice video, love the music.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Not mine, wish it was!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Leaves a wide trail that's for sure. I wonder how much side slippage is involved with a rig like that.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Personally, I don't do roadways or long drives.... but I bet that would be cats-arse for cleanups and light plows in parking lots!

Me wants! Just gotta paint it black to match the rest of mine.... lol


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

That would be awesome for me.
Cul-de-sacs it would be perfect for. One trip around and done.


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sweet video. Building a 1986 one ton dually.. Hope to have it up and running by the first snow here in Kansas. 
How does that wing plow raise up and down?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Kinda looks to me like cable winch to raise and lower the wing, but the whole frame work can be lifted and lowered hydraulically to set the height for benching... but I could be wrong...


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Probably there is a hydraulic cylinder pulling that cable, not winch.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

HALH VT;1665079 said:


> Probably there is a hydraulic cylinder pulling that cable, not winch.


I thought so too, but did you see how slow it moves when he raises it? That's what made me think winch...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

HALH VT;1665079 said:


> Probably there is a hydraulic cylinder pulling that cable, not winch.


At 4:29 as the truck quickly flashes by you can see an electric winch and fairleed.

Truck also appears to be out of NH, Executive Construction and Landscaping... anyone know of them?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

He did the winch thing so he could use a cylinder on the rear slide to bench. Many wings around here on pickups and 1-tons. Everest, H.P Fairfield, Tenco, and Cox. That guy made his.


----------

